

Steve Jobs: The Film (Official Movie Website) - carlsednaoui
http://jobsthefilm.com/

======
vmarsy
Funny that the background music is the same as the recent Microsoft Outlook TV
commercial.

It doesn't seem as exciting as The Social Network movie.

